# Whiting - limits ?



## Dampy (Oct 3, 2011)

Can't find anything on the TWPD on restrictions for whiting? Are there any length/qty limits for them?

thanks guys.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

They are not subject to specific limits. Only the fish listed in the table on the regulations page are subject to limits. http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/regulations/fish_hunt/fish/saltwater_limits.phtml

They are small, but tasty. I ran some fillets through the fryer last weekend. Good food.


----------



## Dampy (Oct 3, 2011)

Why thank you sir. Taking the kids to Galveston State Park this weekend, figured we throw some gulp strips / dead shrimp, in the first gut and try our luck.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

The limit is the number that will fit in your cooler.


----------



## Dampy (Oct 3, 2011)

;-)


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

good eatin there enjoy no limit all you want.


----------



## Dampy (Oct 3, 2011)

it's funny, I've been to the coast with the kids the last couple of years and not even given a thought to these guys, but reading more on the 2cool forum I see I've been missing out! 
This will be my first time targeting whiting, will gulp strips work OK or should I get a bag of frozen shrimp prior to dragging the kids to the surf?

thanks guys (in advance)
Neil


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

If the weather cooperates so that you can use some kid sized light tackle, they should have a blast. The whiting usually give a fairly violent strike for a small fish.

Take a skinned boneless fillet, season with a dash of natures seasoning, melt a teaspoon of butter in a non-stick skillet over med/high heat, sautee fillet on each side for a couple of minutes, adding a drizzle of red chile oil to each side while in the pan...


----------



## Dampy (Oct 3, 2011)

histprof said:


> If the weather cooperates so that you can use some kid sized light tackle, they should have a blast. The whiting usually give a fairly violent strike for a small fish.
> 
> Take a skinned boneless fillet, season with a dash of natures seasoning, melt a teaspoon of butter in a non-stick skillet over med/high heat, sautee fillet on each side for a couple of minutes, adding a drizzle of red chile oil to each side while in the pan...


Just started a new category 'Fish Recipes' in my droid, that's the first entry copy and pasted, sounds AWESOME thank you, just gotta catch a few now ....


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

They were in the1st gut along with Black Drum Saturday and Sunday.Fresh dead shrimp was the ticket.The kids should have a ball.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Dampy said:


> Why thank you sir. Taking the kids to Galveston State Park this weekend, figured we throw some gulp strips / dead shrimp, in the first gut and try our luck.


I'm a big fan of gulp strips but they don't catch many fish this time of year when the water is cold. Use dead shrimp for whiting until the water warms up.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Fresh dead seems to work better than frozen and peeled works better than shell on. Friend and I took his grandkids to Matty to fish for whities. I peeled the shrimp for the grand daughter, grandson fished with shell on. We caught 2 to 1 with the peeled shrimp. Quit peelin, quit catching. Good luck.


----------



## Vsynk (Jan 4, 2012)

Whiting are fun to catch with a small to medium pole, I use dead shrimp or squid. Shrimp the best thing to do is peel them as whiting dont tend to like the shell and drum will typically take de shelled shrimp also. I normally like to use a small circle hook like a size 3-4 with a small piece and they hook up pretty easily that way.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Aren't the whiting thick in the surf right now?


----------



## Vsynk (Jan 4, 2012)

They are pretty thick at this time in the surf, on saturday I spent more time unhooking and re-casting my girlfriends rod rather then fishing myself.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

fishingcacher said:


> The limit is the number that will fit in your cooler.


The limit is the amount you are willing to clean.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I've seen the snowbirds come down to the PINS and fill up full size coolers with em. Good eatin.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Do they have any size to them right now? thinking about making a trip down. Want a break from the trout


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Definately like eating Whiting. Use small hooks and a simple rig.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

That's good news on the whiting. I'll be hitting em up on Monday.

I went right before New Year's to the beach on the west end of G'ton and caught some nice bull whiting. All over 12 inches and fat. Caught a few keeper slot drum also and hooked some bigger ones that broke me off. Peeled shrimp and pink Gulp strips together on a #6 circle hook Carolina rigged.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

bbgarcia said:


> That's good news on the whiting. I'll be hitting em up on Monday.
> 
> I went right before New Year's to the beach on the west end of G'ton and caught some nice bull whiting. All over 12 inches and fat. Caught a few keeper slot drum also and hooked some bigger ones that broke me off. Peeled shrimp and pink Gulp strips together on a #6 circle hook Carolina rigged.


Fishing right off the beach?!


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

That Robbie Guy said:


> Fishing right off the beach?!


Yessir. 
Waded out to as high as my rubber boots and threw out about 25-35 yards into the breakers.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

I use a #1 lite wire circle hook, not 1/0 and a small piece of fresh not frozen shrimp on a carolina rig with just enough weight to keep it from washing down the beach. Keep a tight line *holding* the rod so you can feel the bites. I like to cut a small water bottle in half and put it in my shirt pocket with 5-6 shrimp. Handy bait receptacle and keeps you in the game instead of walking back and forth every time your bait gets stolen.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

my fishing shirt pockets are all stained orange :biggrin:


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Man, you guys are killing me. I spent the day in meetings... Perhaps Sunday will be a fish day this week.


----------



## Dampy (Oct 3, 2011)

What size lead do you guys typically use? I was thinking a 1/2oz barrel should be enough with 12lb test ?? I guess it depends on the tide/surf/wind?


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I had rather eat whiting than redfish or trout. I used to stick my nose up to them but not anymore. You can catch some big ones and lots of them ths time of year.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you sir.

It gets a little bit warmer and i'm taking a day off from work!



bbgarcia said:


> Yessir.
> Waded out to as high as my rubber boots and threw out about 25-35 yards into the breakers.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

jc said:


> my fishing shirt pockets are all stained orange :biggrin:


Yeah but that's not from the shrimp. 



Dampy said:


> What size lead do you guys typically use? I was thinking a 1/2oz barrel should be enough with 12lb test ?? I guess it depends on the tide/surf/wind?


For whiting and other bait fish, depending on the current I like to use a 1oz flat disk weight, the wind/current will usually slowly drag it down the bars until something hits it. I've used barrels when there was little wind and current but otherwise they seem to roll down the beach way too fast.


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

Well normally I use a1oz but Saturday with the conditions it was 2oz pyramid.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

I'll usually use about 1oz of weight either w/ egg sinkers or pyramid weights using a 20lb fluoro leader. I'll add more weight considering the conditions. 
If you make a double drop leader, you might double up!! I've also used an ole school Speck Rig (the ones w/ the small hooks) tipped w/ shrimp. The color of the jig adds a little more attraction too IMO.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

I have used cut Whiting for Whiting bait when I ran out of shrimp and they loved it. Fillet a piece and leave the skin on, hook through the skin and leave the point in the meat.


----------



## Dampy (Oct 3, 2011)

LaddH said:


> I have used cut Whiting for Whiting bait when I ran out of shrimp and they loved it. Fillet a piece and leave the skin on, hook through the skin and leave the point in the meat.


Hmm.... good to know. I'm assuming that most bait shops carry fresh dead shrimp? Got my gulp strips for backup.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

bbgarcia said:


> I'll usually use about 1oz of weight either w/ egg sinkers or pyramid weights using a 20lb fluoro leader.


exactly what I use... I'll start out with fishbites and dead shrimp and stick to it if its slow... if there's a good bite I leave the fishbite on and put whiting strips or chunks on... don't have to rebait nearly as often


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I like spending a day catching whiting, love eating them even more.

Link to a 09 whitting meat haul
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=201025&highlight=whitting


----------



## Dampy (Oct 3, 2011)

if I get one or two like that, it'll make my weekend! Nice haul!


----------



## Wader (Jul 26, 2005)

My son and I fished the new Galveston Fishing Pier Sunday from 3:00pm until about 6:30 or so. We ended up with 9 box fish and 4 or so that I through back. All fish were caught on fresh dead peeled shrimp. We were just past 2nd sandbar. Carolina rigs with either 1/2 oz or 1/4 weights, small kahle hooks.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Whiting are one of my all time favorite fish to catch, they are great eating and hard hitters. When you go in the surf this time of year, and for a while to come, they are the main fish around in the close up guts and the pesky hard heads are not so abundant. 
Fresh they are one of the best baits all around for bull reds and blue cat fish.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

We went to fish the surf on Mustang Island the last two weeks....couple days mid-week. Not a lot of whiting, but enough to eat. We had a box of Zatarains Crab Cake mix, so I chopped some whiting fillets and mixed it up with the mix. Made patties, and dredged them in plain bread crumbs. Covered the top rack on the grill with foil and sprayed with no stick spray. Drank cold beer and waited. Toasted all wheat buns, with mustard, miracle whip, tartar sauce, tomato, onion and lettuce. MMMmmm.

Laying off the fried foods, lookin for low fat ways to cook. Gotta be real stingy with that tartar sauce tho!

Love them Whiting!


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

SlickWillie said:


> We went to fish the surf on Mustang Island the last two weeks....couple days mid-week. Not a lot of whiting, but enough to eat. We had a box of Zatarains Crab Cake mix, so I chopped some whiting fillets and mixed it up with the mix. Made patties, and dredged them in plain bread crumbs. Covered the top rack on the grill with foil and sprayed with no stick spray. Drank cold beer and waited. Toasted all wheat buns, with mustard, miracle whip, tartar sauce, tomato, onion and lettuce. MMMmmm.
> 
> Laying off the fried foods, lookin for low fat ways to cook. Gotta be real stingy with that tartar sauce tho!
> 
> Love them Whiting!


Love to eat em that way myself. 
It's about time to make another trip south!


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Whiting*



Dampy said:


> Hmm.... good to know. I'm assuming that most bait shops carry fresh dead shrimp? Got my gulp strips for backup.


You know what assuming does for you don't you?

Bait and Tackle shops often offer dead shrimp; shrimp dragged off the bottom of their live shrimp tank. These aren't fresh, by any means.

Better to go by the seafood market and buy your shrimp there.

While you're there, pick up some squid. Use strips for bait or as a 'sweetener' on a jig. Salt leftovers because it makes a good tough bait JMO. C2


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Whiting*

The whiting I catch have never told me that they can tell the difference between "fresh" dead shrimp, "live" dead shrimp or "live-kicking" shrimp. When bait is scarce I go to my freezer and take out a bag of previously salted and frozen shrimp, head to the surf and bam......fish on!
Being a member of the croaker family, whiting are good tasting!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Pompano are out there too now. :cheers: CF?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

If you catch one, cut one up into small pieces for baits.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

those lil buggers SMASHED my jigs when I tipped them with the small pieces of GULP .....they usually even went right at the lil GULP strip and didn't even touch the softplastic! I caught over 20 something in a row on GULP tipped small jigs! I even left the softplastic OFF and when tipped with GULP, it STILL worked great!


----------

